# Snap Tee or Standard Tee?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Any reason to NOT use a snap tee to run a drip line from a line that currently has 4 spray heads on it to a newly planted crepe myrtle? I've never used one before, but it seems a bit easier than cutting, doping, and working in a standard tee fitting onto the line.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You can use a snap tee but here a are couple of things to consider:

What connections are going to make to build your drip connection off of the tee?
Are you going to use a drip manifold to regulate pressure?
Your watering time for your lawn in that zone will also dictate your watering time for your drip.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Could use this to very easily and cheaply filter and regulate pressure for a dripline.

Decide how much water you want to put out for the myrtle. Compare that to how long you want to run the zone to see what kind of precip rate you are wanting to get out of the dripline.

edit: added link


----------

